# Site General > Site Info >  *Posting your picture in the forums*

## JamminJonah

*DO NOT POST IMAGES WIDER THAN 800 PIXELS*


took me a while to figure out how to post a picture in the forums, so here is for any of you guys (or gals, I use guys as a gender neutral term)having trouble!
hope this helps a bit....

[img] delete this and enter your link here [/img]

step 1: upload the picture you wish to display to the gallery here

For directions on how to set-up a gallery here check out this link! http://www.ball-pythons.net/PNphpBB2...ic-t-2650.html

step 2: visit the gallery as any normal visitor would and view the picture you wish to display.

step3: right click the picture and go to properties

step4: highlight the address (location I believe it is called)

step5: hold ctrl and press the button c this is a short cut that means copy

step 6: go to the forum you wish to post it in and click "post reply" (bottom left corner)

step 7: there are two ways to go from here the easy method is to click "img" at the top of the typing box then hold ctrl and hit the v key (this is a short cut for paste)
you should see this
[img]your pasted http address here

step 8: click "img" once more
you should see this
[img]your pasted address here[/img]

the easiest way to do this is to open the forum in two web browsers that way you can have you gallery in one and the thread you wish to post in in the other and simply highlight the address or location in properties hit ctrl c then go to the other window hit img or type [img] and hit ctrl v to paste then finish it off by hitting img (it will look like img* on the second click) again or typing [/img]
note: remote linking does not work except for sites like www.photobucket.com your best bet is to use the galleries here.
happy picture posting!



AND!  when you have a gallery set up you can make an avatar for info on that click this link : http://www.ball-pythons.net/index.ph...&p=26279#26279

----------


## amaya

Thats what I been trying to figure out at this moment....
Let see if I could do it....

----------


## Mike

jonah...thank you. when this gets made into a sticky, you will have saved us all years of repeating ourselves. lol. make it a sticky!

----------


## Wizill

she's stickin.

----------


## amaya

I did it......  Thats cool.... Well Introducing my Male "Two Crazy"..

----------


## gen

Great idea, Jonah!

----------


## Wizill

what a sweet poster Jonah. Simpsons rule.

----------


## JamminJonah

Thanks everyone!  I'm right now in the middle of writing some cool stuff for this forum as well, I'll try to finish it saturday *(EDIT: Sat. was WAY too ambitious, it's gonna be more like a few weeks from now)* - I'm trying to compile a list of all the pythons and all of the boas - then I want to put a rating on each one as to what level of keeper you should be and put basic stats under each one like
max length
original region
easy to find available
are they being CB
Exp. level needed
that sort of thing so that people can look at every different kind of snake and know roughly the specs you know?  I figure that'll bring new people here... I'll try to link as many as I can to pictures but that may come later.
yeah will I LOVE the simpsons in fact my sig is from an episode I just saw the other day (duff records episode)
ooh maybe caresheet links as well where applicable.... just need to find a good list of all the species haha.

----------


## JamminJonah

oh and thank you to mod Will for always being up late with us and making this a sticky  :Smile:

----------


## Wizill

lol, yes. i'm happy to do so, until tomorrow morning when i'm standing in front of the grill with 12 burgers cooking, chicken in the pressure cooker to the left of me, fries to the right of me, BBQ sandwiches in the steamer behind me and 30 ticked off customers in front of me bc i'm taking too long. all for the love of the herps, my friend...
btw jonah, awesome ideas you have in that post up there with the lists you're making. that would be a very helpful list to all herpers, newbie or not. i'll be glad to help you find the pics. just split up the list when you get time.

----------


## JLC

Good job, Jonah!  And good ideas to work on, too.  Can't wait to see them!  If there's anything I can do to help, just let me know!

[Edit: Cute picture, too! :wink: ]

----------


## Marla

Jonah, just an idea to make it easier:  you could put Google search links for "kenyan sand boa caresheet" (for example) and Google image search links too, until/unless you can find a good pic and caresheet that aren't likely to become dead links.

----------


## iceman25

Good thread here  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nate

and how do you do it on a Mac?..there is no "properties" when you right click the picture.

----------


## mlededee

if you right click there is a choice to "open image in new window". select it and then copy the address that is displayed in that new window and paste it into the text where you want the image to be.

----------


## RAZORBLADES&BANDAIDS

Thanks Everyone!!

----------


## RAZORBLADES&BANDAIDS

When I click on upload pictures I get this message "Sorry there is no album where you are allowed to upload pictures"

----------


## RAZORBLADES&BANDAIDS

Never mind i figured it out

----------


## herpmajor

how do I adjust the size?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I think this is what your asking but if it isn't just sing out.  :Smile: 

When you use the "BB Image Code:" it links to the full sized picture through the thumbnail so in the post itself it looks like your post above and you have to click to see it in full size - this is good for large pictures over 800 pixels wide and things like that.

If you want the image to show up full sized in the body of your post then you should use the code in the "Direct Link Code:" instead and  paste that into the box that pops up when you select insert image.

So, using your picture as an example the bb image code gives you;

 

Whereas using the insert image and direct link code gives you;



Does that make sense? (nice looking furture herpers by the way  :Good Job:  )


dr del

----------


## herpmajor

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...3/pict0760.jpg
I hope this works.

----------


## herpmajor



----------


## herpmajor



----------


## herpmajor

Finaly thanks. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Tsanford

Can this be Done with tapatalk?

----------

